# Swift Mondial RL



## 124186 (Jun 2, 2009)

My new Mondial RL is fitted with Bridgestone 215/70 R15C tyres. The nearest guide to tyre pressures in the hand book only relates to this size tyre * R 15 * or * R 15 CP * As there are some heavy differences in tyre pressures using the Bar unit; what is the correct pressure for these tyres please on the front and rear axles. Preferably in the lbs units.

Many thanks


----------



## SwiftGroup (Jun 27, 2007)

Hi,

If you look on the drivers side lower B Pillar, the quoted tyre pressure are there. 

For a 2009 Mondial RL, fitted with 215/70 R15, the tyre pressures are:

Front - 4.1Bar (59.3 PSI)
Rear - 4.5 Bar (65 PSI)

I hope that helps.

Ash


----------



## 124186 (Jun 2, 2009)

Many thanks.


John


----------

